# Halo-Serie stellt neuen Zuschauerrekord bei Paramount+ auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Halo-Serie stellt neuen Zuschauerrekord bei Paramount+ auf*

					Paramount hat bekannt gegeben, dass die Serie zur Videospielreihe Halo einen neuen Zuschauerrekord aufgestellt hat. Noch nie haben so viele Zuseher Paramount+ bei nur einer einzigen Show genutzt. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Halo-Serie stellt neuen Zuschauerrekord bei Paramount+ auf*


----------



## owned139 (29. März 2022)

Ich fand die Serie jetzt nicht so gut. Wirkt sehr trashig und hat diverse Logiklücken.


----------



## hofetob (29. März 2022)

Ich fand den Start der Serie sehr gut. Ich habe HALO nie gespielt.
Hoffentlich wird das keine ROBOCOP Wiederholung, Flashback an die Vergangenheit, Gesetzeshüter und Rächer der Armen und Hilflosen.


----------



## Hatuja (29. März 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie jetzt nicht so gut. Wirkt sehr trashig und hat diverse Logiklücken.



Ich habe die Serie zwar nicht gesehen, aber allein dein Kommentar zeigt gut, warum eine hohe Zuschauerzahlen nicht unbedingt auch eine tolle Serie bedeuten.

Eine neue Serie zu einem Thema, dass viele Spieler begeistert. Da sind viele erst einmal neugierig und schauen sich die ersten Folgen an. Wenn sie dann feststellen, dass die Serie gar nicht mal so gut ist, sind sie in der "Zuschauerstatistik" aber schon drin...


----------



## manimani89 (29. März 2022)

wenn man denn masterchief mage muss man dies serie anschauen- ist nicht überragend aber hat mir trotzdem gut gefallen die 1. folge


----------



## owned139 (29. März 2022)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie zwar nicht gesehen, aber allein dein Kommentar zeigt gut, warum eine hohe Zuschauerzahlen nicht unbedingt auch eine tolle Serie bedeuten.



Hier mal zwei Beispiele, dann kannst du ja selbst entscheiden:


Spoiler



Ein kleiner Rebellenaußenposten wird von einer Gruppe Zealots angegriffen. Dort befinden sich ca. 150 Menschen, welche zum größten Teil mit Miniguns und AK-47 bewaffnet sind. Die Schilder der Zealots absorbieren jeden einzelnen Treffer und nicht einer der Angreifer wird durch die Waffen verletzt.
Irgendwann taucht der Masterchief als Unterstützung auf und erledigt mit seinem Team einen Zealot nach dem anderen mit Leichtigkeit. Seine Waffe kann die Schilde seltsamerweise beschädigen und durchdringen.
Gegen Ende geht ihm die Munition aus, er greift zur Minigun und killt die restlichen Zealots.
Die selbe Minigun bzw. die AKs haben zuvor aber absolut keinen Wirkung gezeigt.



Nächstes Beispiel:
Bei einem Sprung des Masterchiefs gibt es einen kurz Cut und man sieht, dass in dem Moment der CGI MC durch den Schauspieler ausgetauscht wird. Ist zwar mimimi auf hohem Niveau, aber mir ist das sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## Zuriko (29. März 2022)

Serien aus solchem Stoff wirken doch nur schon wegen dem Budget schnell mal wie ein Cosplay Wettbewerb mit mittelprächtigem CGI. Das ganze Budget in einen 130min Film zu packen hätte mehr Sinn gemacht, aber die Streaming Anbieter brauchen Serien da die die Abos am laufen halten. Na ja.....


----------



## Marlock (29. März 2022)

manimani89 schrieb:


> wenn man denn masterchief mage muss man dies serie anschauen- ist nicht überragend aber hat mir trotzdem gut gefallen die 1. folge


ich habe die erste episode gesehen und fand es eher SCHLECHT


----------



## Lexx (29. März 2022)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie zwar nicht gesehen, aber allein dein Kommentar zeigt gut, warum eine hohe Zuschauerzahlen nicht unbedingt auch eine tolle Serie bedeuten.


Die Schlagernacht der Superstars mit Florioff Stahlblech?


----------

